# 2013 May online comp: WINNERS ANNOUNCED



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Welcome everyone to the May online comp - it's starting to get cooler, but it's a great time of year to chase snapper, trout, and lots of other stuff right round the country.

Top ten on the leaderboard after April are below - Paul B's consistency has been enviable, but plenty of guys still in the running:

*Position	Angler	Score*
1 Paul B 489
2 Kanganoe 469
2 Float 448
4 Robsea 446
5 Carnster 446
6 Bertros 437
7 Cheaterparts 430
8 Solatree 422
9 Killer 364
10 Premium 362

*The May 2013 comp will run from Saturday May 4th until Sunday May 12th* 

Please post all entries in this thread.

Prizes will be awarded to the top three at year's end. Additionally, one random prize (supplied by AKFF) will be drawn from all entrants each month.

Full entry details, dates for each month, and competition rules (including scoring benchmarks) can be found here:
http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=59000

Please include the following details when entering:

Name of Angler:
Date Caught:
State and Location Fish Caught In:
Type and Size/Weight of Fish:
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional):
Conditions (optional):
Other Comments (optional):

Please include a photo of your catch against a ruler, brag mat, or similar. I can't score your fish without an accurate length measurement

Any questions, please contact Squidder via PM.

Good luck all


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Name of Angler: Carnster
Date Caught: 4/5/13
State and Location Fish Caught In: Palmy
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: 163 cm Wahoo
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional):30lb braid 
Conditions (optional):Fabulastic
Other Comments (optional):Finally caught a big fish during the comp period.


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Name of Angler: *Daveyak*
Date Caught: *Sun 5th May*
State and Location Fish Caught In: *WA - Two Peoples Bay near Albany*.
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: *53cm Bonito*
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional): *6kg mono, Smilin' Jack's HB lure*.
Conditions (optional):
Other Comments (optional): *See Trip Report* http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=61137
I was more pleased with the Snook but reading the comp rules it looks like the Bonito is worth more.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Name of Angler: Spork
Date Caught: 6/5/13
State and Location Fish Caught In: Tas. Rubicon River oyster racks
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: TICA Duffman Tournament Ultracast. 6'10" long, weight 99g, without reel
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional): Caught on oyster rack. 1 x carton o' tasty beer used to encourage oyster farmers to look for it.
Conditions (optional): Wanted to "fish" for it @ low tide - up the river, so a hard slog upstream on the falling tide, and 
a hard slog back to the car after the tide changed.
Other Comments (optional): I got my favourite rod back.


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

Name of Angler: Cheaterparts
Date Caught: 5/5/13
State and Location Fish Caught In: Vic .. Westernport .. outside bass river
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Leather Jacket 39 Cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional): light bait fishing gear
Conditions : Mint


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Name of Angler: Paulb
Date Caught: 8th May 2013
State and Location Fish Caught In: NSW Northern Beaches
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Snapper 45cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional): 20lb braid and leader, cuttlefish tentacle
Conditions (optional): early morning, glassy, with decent swell
Other Comments (optional):


----------



## premium (Nov 23, 2011)

Name of Angler: Premium
Date Caught: 11/05/13
State and Location Fish Caught In: NSW, Lake Conjola
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Bream, 35cm with a bit of stretching
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional): Starlo Classix 1-3kilo rod, Shimano nexave 100 reel, 2lb Flouro, ecogear bream prawn "plastic"
Conditions (optional): Glassssss

More fish than other boats, you can't beat that!


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Name of angler: Killer. 
Date caught: 9/5/2013. 
State & location Fish caught in .Qld Bribie. 
Type & size of fish : SEA TOAD!! 26cm. 
Tackle/ line/ lure : 6lb, soft plastic. 
Conditions: shit. 
Other Comments: It takes real SKILL!!! to catch a SEA TOAD !!! on a soft plastic , Beats any WAHOO , BONITO , ROD & REEL ,LEATHER JACKET , TALLOR , SNAPPER , BREAM & ANYTHING ELSE THAT GETS POSTED, 
UNLESS ITS A BIGGER SEA TOAD!!!!! , THEY TAKE REAL SKILL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Name of Angler: robsea
Date Caught: 12/05/13
State and Location Fish Caught In: NSW, up a creek somewhere
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Bream 34.5 cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional): Daiwa Tournament Bream 6'7", Shimano Ci4 1000, 3lb fluro Unitika, Lobby dusk, Mustad Aberdeen size 2 hook
Conditions (optional): wind to 20km


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Made plans with Spongy to take yaks out but ended up having to work instead. Does that count as a TOW?


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

In my book it does! Almost missed the event myself and if it hadn't been for the nagging doubt deeply imbedded in the old brain space then i may have missed it. Your excuse is a TOW in my humble opinion as the best plan was waylaid and the impact unavoidable. On a more personal and bastardised note i can only hope that you were above me in the rankings. Competitions can do that. But in all sincerity i wish you well in next month's comp.

cheers

rob


----------



## Float (Mar 8, 2009)

Name of Angler: Float
Date Caught: 11/5/12
State and Location Fish Caught In: Vic Glenelg river
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: 34.5 cm bream
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional):4/0 gang hooks, pilchards


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Nice bream Float!


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

I have one coming Squidder. I may get a chance to post tonight.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Name of Angler: Ado
Date Caught: 10/05/13
State and Location Fish Caught In: NSW Dalmeny
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: 52cm Australian Salmon
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional):Small Jig Head, tiny bit of Slimey, 2kg JW rod, 1500 Sedona, 8lb braid, 10lb leader.
Conditions (optional): Perfect (except for the bloody Gannets)
Other Comments (optional): Trying to catch Slimeys and these buggers kept smashing the bait.


















It really is near impossible to measure these (or any slimey fish) alive on a brag mat one handed while using a camera. I did my best. I didn't want to kill them just to get an accurate measure for a fishing comp. These are multiple fish all of about the same size. I reckon the buggest was at least 53cm, but I can't be sure, so I'll claim 52cm. If you want to drop that to 51cm Squidder then that's OK too.

Certainly nowhere near the 68cm monsters I got a few weeks ago, but them's the breaks.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

8) May is scored - it won't be a surprise to anyone just hoo topped the scoring this month - epic fish Carnster and well worth 172 points. New benchmarks for May were Sea toad (giant toadfish) at 45cm - this may seem high for a sea toad but they apparently grow to over 90cm so I think 45cm is fair.

Scores for the month were:

Position	Angler	Score
1	Carnster	172
2	Bertros	121
3	Cheaterparts	111
4	Daveyak	108
5	Ado	106
6	Premium	103
7	Robsea	101
7	Float	101
9	PaulB	90
10	Killer	58
11	Spork	40

And cumulative YTD points - there has been some reshuffling at the top!

POSITION	Angler	Score
1	Carnster	618
2	Paul B	579
3	Bertros	558
4	Float	549
5 Robsea	547
6	Cheaterparts	541
7	Kanganoe	469
8	Premium	465
9	Ado	436
10	Killer	422
11	Solatree	422
12	MrX	282
13	Daveyak	212
14	Brolans	179
15	Spork	168
16	cjbfisher	96
17	Scoman	88
18	Nad97	74

Random prizewinner for May is Daveyak - shoot me a PM Dave and we'll sort out a prize for you.

June comp starts tomorrow - entry thread up soon 8)


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

And to the person that entered a toadfish.

Yes that would be me :lol: :lol: , the only other fish I caught was a 5inch Whiting , but it wouldn't hold still for the photo & flipped over the side. 
So that's two new benchmarks I've set lately , First the Stargazer, now the Toadfish........Hmmm what can I catch this week  .

Cheers 
Killer.


----------

